# Chen Tai Chi



## vince1 (Mar 25, 2019)

I have been invited to meet a new Chen Tai Chi teacher/instructor that has moved to the area and try it out. He is a disciple of Chen Yingjun of Australia. Is anyone a practitioner of Chen Tai Chi ?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 25, 2019)

I was, but I am no longer.

 I train Yang and Sun, but I believe there are still some Chen folks left here on MT


----------



## vince1 (Mar 25, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> I was, but I am no longer.
> 
> I train Yang and Sun, but I believe there are still some Chen folks left here on MT



Any particular reason as to why you switched over ?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 25, 2019)

vince1 said:


> Any particular reason as to why you switched over ?



I did not actually switch over. I was a Yang guy, who also started training Chen. Chen was my favorite style, however the availability of teachers at that time made it difficult to continue. Sun style is a recent development


----------



## greytowhite (Apr 9, 2019)

I used to train Chen with a friend until he left the country. I'm a bagua guy now but I still think well of the Chen style. Give it a try, you might like it.


----------



## zzj (Apr 11, 2019)

I started with Chen style but I have moved on to another. I still maintain the practice Chen forms though.


----------

